# Cannondale Trail SE 4 vs Merida BIG NINE 200 vs Giant Talon 1



## kpripper (3 mo ago)

Hello everybody! Which one would you choose? 









2021-Trail SE 4


The Trail SE is built for the mountains and will also handle everything else. Whether it’s your first time off-road or riding further afield on to your next adventure.




www.cannondale.com









BIG.NINE 200 - MERIDA BIKES


BIG.NINE 200




www.merida-bikes.com












Talon 1 (2021) | Trail bike | Giant Bicycles US


Built on a new lightweight ALUXX aluminum frame that features classic hardtail design plus the balanced riding characteristics of either larger diameter 29-inch or 27.5-inch wheels, Talon is a great choice for XC or lig...




www.giant-bicycles.com


----------



## Tjomball (Jul 6, 2021)

I'd look into getting the Merida Big Trail instead.


----------



## kpripper (3 mo ago)

Tjomball said:


> I'd look into getting the Merida Big Trail instead.


Almost the same as BIG.NINE 200. What are the advantages of Big Trail?


----------

